# Rectangle Rug



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

I have made several new videos on rag rugs and I thought I would share with you a couple of them. This is part 1 of a 2 part tutorial on how to make a rectangle crochet rag rug. I hope you find it interesting.[YOUTUBE][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td9eotsBnLo[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice---thanks!


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

Good job!


----------

